# Almond paste, filling or marzipan?



## bigred0255 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, 

I am making a recipe calling for almond paste. I went to the store and all they had was marzipan, which I know is similar but not exactly the same. While reading about the two I came across a tip from someone who suggested using almond filling, which I have never heard of. 

My questions are, can I use marzipan in place of paste or, should I try to find almond filling, and, what the heck is almond filling??

Thanks:chef:

M


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Almond filling is made out of almond paste. Marzipan has a heck of a lot more sugar .almond paste has almost none Go to your supermarket bakery and ask if you can buy some it comes in #10 cans. :lips:


----------



## bigred0255 (Dec 12, 2008)

Great info. Thanks. 

I guess I'll be using almond paste then. I don't want too much sugar.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

If you can't find almond paste locally, kingarthurflour.com carries it as well as marizpan and almond filling.


----------



## bigred0255 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you. 

I managed to find paste, or what I think is paste as it was labeled like that in the store. 
I was under the impression that paste came in a can but the stuff I found is in a brick. Hopefully it's the right stuff. 

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Retail it comes in square or brick, wholesale comes in can(1 brand is MANTZER)


----------

